# 41 Schwinn Challenger DX tank bike Barn Find. Looks all OG



## Cory (Sep 14, 2017)

Really cool bike just listed in Oceanside by a friend of mine. Never got around to working on it.  






Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Sep 14, 2017)

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/6305146756.html

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Sep 14, 2017)

...........


----------



## Cory (Sep 14, 2017)

@TheDXjedi   [emoji6][emoji106]

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi (Sep 14, 2017)

@Cory that's the bike I sold him a few months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Sep 14, 2017)

TheDXjedi said:


> @Cory that's the bike I sold him a few months ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know, just giving you the heads up good buddy [emoji1] 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 14, 2017)

1940

not

41


----------

